# Florida Official Moves To Suspend Concealed Carry Permits Of 22 That Participated In January 6th Insurrection



## skews13 (Jul 27, 2021)

Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol. 

“The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement. 









						Florida Democratic official suspends concealed carry permits for 22 people tied to Capitol riot
					

Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol. “The deeply dis…




					thehill.com


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 27, 2021)

They will be fine.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.


Nice thought but he's out of his jurisdiction and stark raving mad out of his mind insane with precedent setting democrat gun grabbing politics.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 27, 2021)

What law enforcement ability does an AG Commish have ......seems out of her purview


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 27, 2021)

I don't recall anyone being indicted on those charges.

Since when does an agricultural commissioner have any voice on who's allowed to conceal carry?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Oddball (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement.
> 
> ...


Fascists gonna fascist.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement.
> 
> ...



So were they carrying in DC on Jan. 6th? And what is the reciprocity contract between Florida and DC, if any?

I see that this Nikki slut is a Democrat. Maybe she should just sit down, shut the fuck up, and make someone a sammich. But from her picture, I see that she is apparently semi-fuckable, so I might give her a break on her stupidity. I just hope she swallows instead of spitting.







Nice tits, Nikki.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2021)

Manonthestreet said:


> What law enforcement ability does an AG Commish have ......seems out of her purview











						Applying for a Concealed Weapon License / Concealed Weapon License / Consumer Resources / Home - Florida Department of Agriculture & Consumer Services
					






					www.fdacs.gov


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement.
> 
> ...


Nikki Fried (Florida Ag Comm.) is the only statewide elected Democrat in Fla and she is running against DeSantis.  She is also a premier TDSer and blames Trump for Jan 6.   This is pure politics, nothing more.  Reminder:  The ONLY gun fired on Jan 6th was the Capitol Police Officer that shot and killed an unarmed woman.   We don't even know his name.   

BTW it looks like Fried has accepted illegal money.   








						The Wrap: Here’s the Official Nikki Fried San Felasco Financial Disclosure Fiasco Timeline
					

Every weekend, we take a look at the news stories shaping the conversations in Florida’s business, policy and political worlds. Here’s this weekend’s Capitolist wrap-up, which we call “The Wrap.” I…




					thecapitolist.com


----------



## Esdraelon (Jul 27, 2021)

If they pull a CCP in Alabama, we just go openly strapped.  It causes the cops FAR more headaches than just letting the person carry concealed.  Every time Dems get the chance, they demonstrate their desire for control of the people.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement.
> 
> ...


Yeah, he can't do that.  How do these stupid MF'ers get elected, anyway?...lol


----------



## JGalt (Jul 27, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> If they pull a CCP in Alabama, we just go openly strapped.  It causes the cops FAR more headaches than just letting the person carry concealed.  Every time Dems get the chance, they demonstrate their desire for control of the people.



We have open carry here too, but they tend to make me a little nervous. Most folks who carry open use those cheap Chinese-made Walmart nylon holsters that flop around on their hip when they walk.

Not that they freak me out or anything, but geez: Invest in a decent holster already, yo?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jul 27, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> If they pull a CCP in Alabama, we just go openly strapped.  It causes the cops FAR more headaches than just letting the person carry concealed.  Every time Dems get the chance, they demonstrate their desire for control of the people.


Everytime they get a chance, they demonatrate their ignorance and disdain for the Constitution.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 27, 2021)

You don't need no permit to carry a concealed weapon.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 27, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Yeah, he can't do that.  How do these stupid MF'ers get elected, anyway?...lol



She merely "moved" to suspend their permits. That will get shot down pretty quick, by the FL legislature.

Besides, Nikki Hotpants is the Ag Commissioner.  She should stick to raising her garden vegetables, and leave the gun stuff to the men folk.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Yeah, he can't do that.  How do these stupid MF'ers get elected, anyway?...lol


Nikki got payoffs from her marijuana companies and has made disclosure errors for many months.   I posted a link.    Stupid MF'ers get elected because of huge donors, George Soros comes to mind.   He funds anyone on the far left who is anti American.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jul 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> She merely "moved" to suspend their permits. That will get shot down pretty quick, by the FL legislature.


Irrelevant.  She (I stand corrected) shouldn't have even brought it up, because it's unconstitutional.


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> You don't need no permit to carry a concealed weapon.


Is that what you are going to tell the cops?  LOL


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 27, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Is that what you are going to tell the cops?  LOL


I don't tell the cops anything.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 27, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Nikki got payoffs from her marijuana companies and has made disclosure errors for many months.   I posted a link.    Stupid MF'ers get elected because of huge donors, George Soros comes to mind.   He funds anyone on the far left who is anti American.


So do the Koch bros. and the far right industrialist who hires a lot of fresh immigrants for their agribusiness operations in the nation..


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement.
> 
> ...


yes that works so well in liberal lead Chicago


----------



## Leo123 (Jul 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> So were they carrying in DC on Jan. 6th? And what is the reciprocity contract between Florida and DC, if any?
> 
> I see that this Nikki slut is a Democrat. Maybe she should just sit down, shut the fuck up, and make someone a sammich. But from her picture, I see that she is apparently semi-fuckable, so I might give her a break on her stupidity. I just hope she swallows instead of spitting.
> 
> ...


HEY!! Is that guy pointing to her rack?


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making the case for Constitutional Carry in Florida Nikki Fried (D).


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> You don't need no permit to carry a concealed weapon.


I agree.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 27, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> I don't tell the cops anything.



As the jack-booted thugs frog-marched Moonglow handcuffed into the back of the police car, he was heard yelling "I am a sovereign citizen and not subject to the laws of this state!!! You can't arrest me!! It is my constitutional right to carry my concealed Hi-Point pistol anywhere I go!!! Am I being detained??? You will hear from my lawyers!!!"


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Is that what you are going to tell the cops?  LOL








Yes.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> As the jack-booted thugs marched Moonglow handcuffed into the back of the police car, he was heard yelling "I am a sovereign citizen!!! You can't arrest me!! It is my constitutional right to carry my concealed Hi-Point pistol anywhere I go!!! Am I being detained???"


He's a Missourian...no permit required.









						Constitutional Carry Comes to Missouri!
					

Missouri becomes the 11th state to allow “constitutional carry,” allowing people to carry concealed firearms without a permit! On Wednesday, the Missouri




					www.usacarry.com


----------



## skews13 (Jul 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> As the jack-booted thugs marched Moonglow handcuffed into the back of the police car, he was heard yelling "I am a sovereign citizen!!! You can't arrest me!! It is my constitutional right to carry my concealed Hi-Point pistol anywhere I go!!! Am I being detained???"



Don't know what the uproar is over this one story. This is just the tip of the iceberg. After all of the guilty pleas have been entered, and convictions ruled, there will be hundreds if not thousands of lost permits. Which still pales in comparison to the gun rights being taken altogether. Which carries lengthy term at the federal level, if you get caught with a gun again, and no state governor can restore those rights, and there won't be a Trump around to pardon you either.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 27, 2021)

Missourian said:


> He's a Missourian...no permit required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean I spent that $50 for the background check and permit, for nothing???

Dammit!!!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement.
> 
> ...


She can't do that...she will be sued....


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Don't know what the uproar is over this one story. This is just the tip of the iceberg. After all of the guilty pleas have been entered, and convictions ruled, there will be hundreds if not thousands of lost permits. Which still pales in comparison to the gun rights being taken altogether. Which carries lengthy term at the federal level, and no state governor can restore those rights.


Honestly, so what?

No one _needs_ to get permission from the government to carry (or exercise any of their rights, for that matter) they only do it because it's less hassle.
But if they're going to hassle you no matter what, then fuck 'em..... no need to even pretend any more, is there?

Accept the fact that the system thinks you're nothing but livestock and start acting accordingly to deal with it.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Don't know what the uproar is over this one story. This is just the tip of the iceberg. After all of the guilty pleas have been entered, and convictions ruled, there will be hundreds if not thousands of lost permits. Which still pales in comparison to the gun rights being taken altogether. Which carries lengthy term at the federal level, if you get caught with a gun again, and no state governor can restore those rights, and there won't be a Trump around to pardon you either.



She's a barking moonbat. Do you really think the FL legislature is going to take her seriously? I carry every day and aside from federal buildings like a post office, I ignore those businesses that have posted "No Firearms Allowed" on their front doors.

Concealed means "concealed."  Fuck them.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> So were they carrying in DC on Jan. 6th? And what is the reciprocity contract between Florida and DC, if any?
> 
> I see that this Nikki slut is a Democrat. Maybe she should just sit down, shut the fuck up, and make someone a sammich. But from her picture, I see that she is apparently semi-fuckable, so I might give her a break on her stupidity. I just hope she swallows instead of spitting.
> 
> ...


She can’t be any worse than the last Dem they put up, Gillum the Gollum the crackhead who likes fucking male prostitutes.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 27, 2021)

Obviously. Her Husband/Significant Other/Lesbian Lover must not be dicking her the right way. That's a common theme among Democrats.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 27, 2021)

Stick to lettuce bitch and leave our bill of rights and 2nd amendment alone...she is in over her head....


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2021)

Typical hateful Democrat bitch being a Democrat bitch.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> You mean I spent that $50 for the background check and permit, for nothing???
> 
> Dammit!!!


Lol...

Nope... You paid to carry in the other 40 reciprocating states...











						US Gun Class
					

US Gun Class is the nation's fastest growing concealed carry academy. Over the past 6 years, our instructors have successfully trained over 95,000 people nationwide..




					gunclass.com
				





...but I think you've got one up on us...

We can only have concealed loaded firearms in vehicles in Illinois...while y'all are 'similar' enough to carry on your person.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> After all of the guilty pleas have been entered, and convictions ruled, there will be hundreds if not thousands of lost permits.



Could be millions.......


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism


True.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 27, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> You don't need no permit to carry a concealed weapon.


You do need a permit whereby dosing so isn’t a felony.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Don't know what the uproar is over this one story.


It’s the consequence of the inherent ignorance and stupidity of conservatives.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 27, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Lol...
> 
> Nope... You paid to carry in the other 40 reciprocating states...
> 
> ...



Right. Except for one things: I live smack dab in the middle of Illinois and Minnesota, the two retard states. If I want to cross the Mississippi River from La Crosse into Minnesota, I have to pull over, unload my Glock, and put it in the trunk like a good little Do-bee.

I find that particularly traumatizing because as everyone on this side of the Mississippi know, Minnesota is the land of fruits and nuts. Not only do they have all those scary Somalian cannibals and gropers like Al Franken, but they have big statues of Paul Bunyan, which I find frightening.

Trust me, I've seen the movie "Fargo" enough times to know that I don't want to go to Minnesota. They even have wood chippers over there, and those things scare me with all that noise they make.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 27, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Could be millions.......



Possibly bazillions even.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 27, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s the consequence of the inherent ignorance and stupidity of conservatives.



Because they may or, may not have carried a concealed weapon in DC?

Apparently your own ignorance and stupidity keeps you from knowing that Washington DC does not honor CCW licenses from any other state.

How stupid are you to believe that any Florida CCW permit holder didn't know that to be a fact beforehand, and they would illegally carry their weapon in DC?

Honestly, how do you even tie your own shoes every morning?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 27, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You do need a permit whereby dosing so isn’t a felony.


Please, like I need authority figures to tell me what I should do for myself..


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Please, like I need authority figures to tell me what I should do for myself..


That's what I said.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 27, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Right. Except for one things: I live smack dab in the middle of Illinois and Minnesota, the two retard states. If I want to cross the Mississippi River from La Crosse into Minnesota, I have to pull over, unload my Glock, and put it in the trunk like a good little Do-bee.
> 
> I find that particularly traumatizing because as everyone on this side of the Mississippi know, Minnesota is the land of fruits and nuts. Not only do they have all those scary Somalian cannibals and gropers like Al Franken, but they have big statues of Paul Bunyan, which I find frightening.
> 
> Trust me, I've seen the movie "Fargo" enough times to know that I don't want to go to Minnesota. They even have wood chippers over there, and those things scare me with all that noise they make.


Welcome to the places that exist...the places that don't exist and the places that occasionally exist.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2021)

If Nikki Fried accepted illegal money....that means she can be bought......

In which case she becomes a Democrat star


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jul 27, 2021)

This is why there is a Constitution....
YOU HAVE THE *RIGHT* TO BEAR ARMS.
When you allow elected officials to decide how and to whom can have that right, it's no longer a "right", they've declared it a privilege.

The problem is Sheeple gladly fall divided and one by one rather than stick together.
The vast majority of Americans do not like the vast majority of Democrat policies.   If they didn't have a lock on the Media including Social Media, that would be well known


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement.
> 
> ...


Damn right.  They forfeited their rights when they tried to overthrow my country.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Damn right.  They forfeited their rights when they tried to overthrow my country.


Nahhh......

BFYTW


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 27, 2021)

All of the following makes a person ineligible for issuance of a Florida Concealed Carry Permit.  I would imagine that the second condition is/will be the one cited.



> Disqualifying Conditions / Eligibility Requirements / Applying for a Concealed Weapon License / Concealed Weapon License / Consumer Rights and Responsibilities / Consumer Resources / Home - Florida Department of Agriculture & Consumer Services
> Disqualifying Conditions​
> Below is a list of conditions that make you ineligible for a Florida concealed weapon license. Select a condition to view a detailed explanation.
> 
> ...


----------



## freyasman (Jul 27, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> All of the following makes a person ineligible for issuance of a Florida Concealed Carry Permit.  I would imagine that the second condition is/will be the one cited.


Or....... people could just quit asking for permission, and do what they want.


It's getting to the point that no government institution has any credibility or legitimacy left anyway, so why bother even dealing with them?

Ignore them. 

Live your life.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Jul 28, 2021)

We follow the constitution here and in those liberal left wingnut states I would rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Damn right. They forfeited their rights when they tried to overthrow my country.


I think even you know the people inside the capital were not rioting to overthrow the government but rather for a  redress of grievances


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 28, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Or....... people could just quit asking for permission, and do what they want.


The cops and the hookers will have to give up the "permission" games they play on gun owners.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 28, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Any of the following makes a person ineligible for issuance of a Florida Concealed Carry Permit. I would imagine that the second condition is/will be the one cited.


Of all those legislators, judges, and cops it will be said that they died in deadness of the letter of the law without mercy or grace, all unprepared to meet their Maker.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 28, 2021)

She has the authority to revoke CCPs in Florida

I am always impressed at the dogged persistence of democrats

they never miss a trick


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 28, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Of all those legislators, judges, and cops it will be said that they died in deadness of the letter of the law without mercy or grace, all unprepared to meet their Maker.


I think Florida republicans should remove any state funded personal protection she is receiving


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 28, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I think even you know the people inside the capital were not rioting to overthrow the government but rather for a  redress of grievances


I realize that's the republican spin but no one "seeking redress for grievances" builds gallows, chants about hanging the vice president, and calls for the speaker of the house to be brought out to face similar consequences.

So yea, that's complete bullshit and I wish you'd stop with the lies.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Damn right.  They forfeited their rights when they tried to overthrow my country.


Who tried to overthrow the country?


----------



## theHawk (Jul 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> I realize that's the republican spin but no one "seeking redress for grievances" builds gallows, chants about hanging the vice president, and calls for the speaker of the house to be brought out to face similar consequences.
> 
> So yea, that's complete bullshit and I wish you'd stop with the lies.


Still spewing the “hang Pence” lie?


----------



## freyasman (Jul 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> I realize that's the republican spin but no one "seeking redress for grievances" builds gallows, chants about hanging the vice president, and calls for the speaker of the house to be brought out to face similar consequences.
> 
> So yea, that's complete bullshit and I wish you'd stop with the lies.


Yeah they do.

And people intent on overthrowing the government bring guns.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> I realize that's the republican spin but no one "seeking redress for grievances" builds gallows, chants about hanging the vice president, and calls for the speaker of the house to be brought out to face similar consequences.


Those forms of protest date back to colonial times


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 28, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Who tried to overthrow the country?


Where have you been for the last 6 months?


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 28, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Still spewing the “hang Pence” lie?
> View attachment 518390


Pence is short and republican insurrectionists are incompetent.

What's your point?


----------



## theHawk (Jul 28, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Where have you been for the last 6 months?


Living under the Xiden Regime.  Sorry if I don’t swallow all their propaganda and bullshit like you.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 28, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I think even you know the people inside the capital were not rioting to overthrow the government but rather for a  redress of grievances


Threatening government officials by rioting and breaking into the building where they have congregated to certify the election results is not the way to petition your government for a redress of grievances.

While the word petition may not necessarily mean filing a legal petition with the courts, I'm fairly certain it doesn't mean scaring the crap out of them and attempting to get your way by means of threats/coercion.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 28, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I think even you know the people inside the capital were not rioting to overthrow the government but rather for a  redress of grievances


This is a lie.

Engaging in a rightwing terrorist attack on America’s democracy does not constitute a ‘redress of grievances’; it constitutes treason.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 28, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Threatening government officials by rioting and breaking into the building where they have congregated to certify the election results is not the way to petition your government for a redress of grievances.


Sure it is

or it has been since colonial times, along with less flamboyant methods

but stealing the 2020 election was extremely flamboyant


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 28, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Engaging in a rightwing terrorist attack on America’s democracy does not constitute a ‘redress of grievances’;






C_Clayton_Jones said:


> it constitutes treason.


nonsense


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jul 28, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Sure it is
> 
> or it has been since colonial times, along with less flamboyant methods
> 
> but stealing the 2020 election was extremely flamboyant


Okay, well let me rephrase that, it is not an _*effective*_ way to petition your government without risking loss of your freedom and certain other rights as a result of then becoming a convicted criminal which is exactly what this threads is about.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 29, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Okay, well let me rephrase that, it is not an _*effective*_ way to petition your government without risking loss of your freedom and certain other rights as a result of then becoming a convicted criminal which is exactly what this threads is about.


No one ever complies their way out of oppression.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jul 29, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement.
> 
> ...


She needs to be removed from office...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jul 29, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement.
> 
> ...


Why is someone who is Agriculture commissioner trying to get people's gun licenses revoked?  That is not even under their jurisdiction.....

As Ag commissioner; you are supposed to be filing lawsuits against PA and Wisconsin to force them to overturn their election results...duh


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 29, 2021)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Why is someone who is Agriculture commissioner trying to get people's gun licenses revoked?  That is not even under their jurisdiction.....
> 
> As Ag commissioner; you are supposed to be filing lawsuits against PA and Wisconsin to force them to overturn their election results...duh



*Why is someone who is Agriculture commissioner trying to get people's gun licenses revoked?  That is not even under their jurisdiction.....



*





__





						Florida Concealed Weapon License Application Information - Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services - Florida Department of Agriculture & Consumer Services
					






					www.fdacs.gov
				




Actually it is.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 29, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> it is not an _*effective*_ way to petition your government without risking loss of your freedom and certain other rights as a result of then becoming a convicted criminal


Well duh!

thanks for your concern but I have not endorsed storming Ft Pelosi

in fact you would have my support if democrats were treating rioters from ANTIFA and Black Lies Matter just as harshly

but for dems 1/6 has become their reichstag fire and an excuse to round up conservative coast to coast


----------



## Pellinore (Jul 30, 2021)

It's an interesting choice for Florida to invest its licensing powers in the Department of Agriculture.  But okay, whatever, Florida. 

I don't see anything wrong with suspending the licenses for people who have been indicted; they can always be un-suspended if they are not found guilty.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 14, 2021)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Since when does an agricultural commissioner have any voice on who's allowed to conceal carry?


That's the problem. As soon as you have any sort of permit or license for concealed carry, the fact that you have a weapon is no longer concealed, and various parties show up in court out of left field to revoke your rights. So in practice the only way "concealed" carry is possible is without any kind of permitting or gun registration at all.


----------



## woodwork201 (Aug 14, 2021)

JGalt said:


> We have open carry here too, but they tend to make me a little nervous. Most folks who carry open use those cheap Chinese-made Walmart nylon holsters that flop around on their hip when they walk.
> 
> Not that they freak me out or anything, but geez: Invest in a decent holster already, yo?


Most that I see open carrying are actually carrying better quality guns in good quality holsters.  I have never seen anyone carrying in an Uncle Mike's.


----------



## woodwork201 (Aug 14, 2021)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> If Nikki Fried accepted illegal money....that means she can be bought......
> 
> In which case she becomes a Democrat star



I know she can be bought but I just want to rent her for an hour.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 14, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> That's the problem. As soon as you have any sort of permit or license for concealed carry, the fact that you have a weapon is no longer concealed, and various parties show up in court out of left field to revoke your rights. So in practice the only way "concealed" carry is possible is without any kind of permitting or gun registration at all.


lol

Wrong.

No one comes out of ‘left field,’ no rights are ‘revoked.’

You violate the law governing possession of a concealed weapon license, you jeopardize possession of that license – and appropriately so.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 14, 2021)

Wouldn't you think the Ag. Commissioner would be the first one to defend 2nd Amendment rights in Florida where people need to defend themselves from wild predators of every kind? Not so if he is a left wing nut case.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 14, 2021)

skews13 said:


> Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried moved on Tuesday to suspend the concealed carry licenses of 22 people charged in connection to the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> “The deeply disturbing events that occurred at our nation’s Capitol on January 6th were sedition, treason, and domestic terrorism – and those individuals involved in the insurrection must be held accountable for attempting to subvert our democratic process,” Fried said in a statement.
> 
> ...


The small mob (compared to the many thousands that were there peacefully that day) were indeed riotous, but then, to be fair, the BLM and Antifa rioters and looters should also lose any gun rights.  After all they were the true seditious, treasonous, domestic terrorists.


----------



## wamose (Sep 11, 2021)

Insurrection, that's funny.


----------



## surada (Sep 11, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Nice thought but he's out of his jurisdiction and stark raving mad out of his mind insane with precedent setting democrat gun grabbing politics.



I think its a good idea.. Those people are all misfits and losers with pre-existing conditions. Better to be safe than sorry. Gun ownership is a privilege.


----------



## justinacolmena (Sep 12, 2021)

surada said:


> I think its a good idea.. Those people are all misfits and losers with pre-existing conditions. Better to be safe than sorry. Gun ownership is a privilege.


It's a right. A right that shall not be infringed under any circumstances according to the Constitution.

Are you saying people have cancer, they got fired from their jobs and dropped from their company health insurance plan, and the cancer isn't covered by the new health plan, because it's a pre-existing condition, so the patients go bald from radiation and chemotherapy and lose their gun rights?


----------



## woodwork201 (Sep 12, 2021)

surada said:


> I think its a good idea.. Those people are all misfits and losers with pre-existing conditions. Better to be safe than sorry. Gun ownership is a privilege.


The Founders disagreed..  They, correctly, recognized that it is a fundamental human right to keep and bear arms and they bound our government against infringing on that right.  

There are governments and nations where they treat it like a privilege - though it is a right even in those nations - and, if you prefer it be treated like a privilege, you should move to one of those countries


----------



## surada (Sep 12, 2021)

woodwork201 said:


> The Founders disagreed..  They, correctly, recognized that it is a fundamental human right to keep and bear arms and they bound our government against infringing on that right.
> 
> There are governments and nations where they treat it like a privilege - though it is a right even in those nations - and, if you prefer it be treated like a privilege, you should move to one of those countries



Well, criminals lose their right to have guns. Wait until the 1/6 crazies who stormed the Capitol to overthrow  the election have all been tried.


----------



## justinacolmena (Sep 12, 2021)

surada said:


> Well, criminals lose their right to have guns. Wait until the 1/6 crazies who stormed the Capitol to overthrow  the election have all been tried.


Many of them were cops, themselves, though, and that's different because cops and former cops never lose their gun rights no matter what crimes they commit or how crazy they are.


----------



## surada (Sep 12, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Many of them were cops, themselves, though, and that's different because cops and former cops never lose their gun rights no matter what crimes they commit or how crazy they are.



So what? Cops can be stupid crackpots too.


----------

